# A huge price drop on 5D Mark II w/24-105 @Amazon (Only $2750)



## iTasneem (Nov 8, 2011)

Amazon has dropped the price of Canon EOS 5D MK II with 24-105mm lens to $2749.99 (was $3299.99)
Check it out here.
Lowest price ever


----------



## parsek (Nov 8, 2011)

Same deal at Ryther Camera

http://www.rythercamera.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=31167


----------



## Steve Campbell (Nov 8, 2011)

I picked my 5D II kit up a few months ago for $2750 at a local shop. These are the cheapest prices I've seen.


----------



## outsider (Nov 8, 2011)

These kind of prices used to be what you'd get a used 5D Mk II for back in the summer.

Awesome!


----------



## brando72 (Nov 8, 2011)

parsek said:


> Same deal at Ryther Camera
> 
> http://www.rythercamera.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=31167



Please be very careful ordering from this seller. Google them and you will find current information that may lead you to pass on them.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 8, 2011)

i KNEW if i bought the 5d kit, prices would plummet the next week lol


----------



## ron582 (Nov 8, 2011)

I bought the 5dm2 whit the 24/70L2.8 lens two weeks a go for 2799 euro. In dollar is it?


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 8, 2011)

When I bought my kit from adorama, it was a 5d2 24-105, battery grip, spare battery, case, 8GB UMDA Sandisk CF, remote release, and software bundle for $2990. When you take out the goodies It would put the 5d2 kit near 2750 give or take (after I bought that it jumped up $300 the next day and $100 more once the rebates ended)... Must have been a typo on the price? But they honored the price.


----------



## Steve Campbell (Nov 8, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> When I bought my kit from adorama, it was a 5d2 24-105, battery grip, spare battery, case, 8GB UMDA Sandisk CF, remote release, and software bundle for $2990. When you take out the goodies It would put the 5d2 kit near 2750 give or take (after I bought that it jumped up $300 the next day and $100 more once the rebates ended)... Must have been a typo on the price? But they honored the price.



That's a great deal if it was a Canon grip. All those items add up.


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 8, 2011)

Steve Campbell said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > When I bought my kit from adorama, it was a 5d2 24-105, battery grip, spare battery, case, 8GB UMDA Sandisk CF, remote release, and software bundle for $2990. When you take out the goodies It would put the 5d2 kit near 2750 give or take (after I bought that it jumped up $300 the next day and $100 more once the rebates ended)... Must have been a typo on the price? But they honored the price.
> ...



The irony was at the time, the kit with JUST camera and lens was $3199 but that same kit plus all those extras was $200 cheaper... It was a no brainer...


----------



## K-amps (Nov 8, 2011)

Amazon price back up to $3178.


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 8, 2011)

I just got an email from Canon saying a new batch of instant rebates for 5d II, 7D, and 60D... (7D and 60D additional rebates with certain lens purchases)... up until thanksgiving...


----------



## kenken (Nov 10, 2011)

Aww I can't believe I missed this...You can sell the 24-105 if u don't need it...that would make the 5D II less than 2k brand new!! :-*


----------



## Meh (Nov 10, 2011)

kenken said:


> Aww I can't believe I missed this...You can sell the 24-105 if u don't need it...that would make the 5D II less than 2k brand new!! :-*



5D2 body has been on sale in Canada for $1999 and will continue till at least Christmas if there's stock. I got mine for $1899 about a week ago when a large retailer had a 1-day offer of an extra $100 off any camera over $1000 ;D

I think you can still order from Henry's (www.henrys.ca) for $1999. Shipping to the States (if that's where you are) and the exchange rate will cost a few bucks extra but still a great buy.


----------



## kenken (Nov 10, 2011)

My question is will they charge fees going out of the country? I always step back and look at things when I have to buy things out of the states...


----------



## Meh (Nov 10, 2011)

kenken said:


> My question would be will they charge fees going out of the country? I always step back and look at things when I have to buy things out of the states...



My understanding is there is no duty and they will ship it by USPS via Canada Post so there will be no brokerage fees. However, I don't know all that for a fact... another member had the same questions a few days ago and was about to place an order... I'll search to see if he made a final posting about it...


----------



## Meh (Nov 10, 2011)

This was the thread... no final post about placing an order though.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,2036.msg42067.html#msg42067


----------



## april (Nov 10, 2011)

you guys are very lucky in there photo gears are abundant and the prices are very competitive unlike here in australia all the gears are priced sky high


----------



## kenken (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm very interested to find out about those of you who actually got their 5D II from Canada to the states. Did you get charge extra fees other than your normal shipping?


----------



## eos650 (Nov 10, 2011)

Could this pricing be an indication of things to come?

Best Buy is now showing the 5D Mark II w/24-105 lens for $2749.99. Currently it says Backordered: Usually leaves our warehouse within 1-2 weeks.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Canon+-+Canon+EOS+5D+Mark+II+21.1-Megapixel+DSLR+Camera+with+EF+24-105mm+Lens+-+Black/9909482.p?skuId=9909482&productCategoryId=pcmcat180400050000&id=1218193384679&AID=10597222&PID=404255&SID=223693&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bestbuy.com%2Fsite%2FCanon%2B-%2BCanon%2BEOS%2B5D%2BMark%2BII%2B21.1-Megapixel%2BDSLR%2BCamera%2Bwith%2BEF%2B24-105mm%2BLens%2B-%2BBlack%2F9909482.p%3FskuId%3D9909482%26productCategoryId%3Dpcmcat180400050000%26id%3D1218193384679&ref=39&CJPID=404255&loc=01


----------



## Meh (Nov 10, 2011)

april said:


> you guys are very lucky in there photo gears are abundant and the prices are very competitive unlike here in australia all the gears are priced sky high



Yes but on the other hand... you live in Australia!


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 10, 2011)

Meh said:


> april said:
> 
> 
> > you guys are very lucky in there photo gears are abundant and the prices are very competitive unlike here in australia all the gears are priced sky high
> ...



You beat me to it... the trade of is april lives in beautiful australia... Visited there a while ago and waiting til the day I could visit again... (minus the 14-16 hour flight out there that is)


----------



## pravkp (Nov 10, 2011)

eos650 said:


> Could this pricing be an indication of things to come?
> 
> Best Buy is now showing the 5D Mark II w/24-105 lens for $2749.99. Currently it says Backordered: Usually leaves our warehouse within 1-2 weeks.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Canon+-+Canon+EOS+5D+Mark+II+21.1-Megapixel+DSLR+Camera+with+EF+24-105mm+Lens+-+Black/9909482.p?skuId=9909482&productCategoryId=pcmcat180400050000&id=1218193384679&AID=10597222&PID=404255&SID=223693&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bestbuy.com%2Fsite%2FCanon%2B-%2BCanon%2BEOS%2B5D%2BMark%2BII%2B21.1-Megapixel%2BDSLR%2BCamera%2Bwith%2BEF%2B24-105mm%2BLens%2B-%2BBlack%2F9909482.p%3FskuId%3D9909482%26productCategoryId%3Dpcmcat180400050000%26id%3D1218193384679&ref=39&CJPID=404255&loc=01




price is back up again


----------



## celsiusone (Nov 10, 2011)

I just checked out the best buy website and the amazon link. the price is now $3,198.99


----------



## markphoto (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm a new member here but I've been lurking on this site for the past year. I was waiting on the release of the 5d Mark III but due to the last two big "anouncements" that did not include a new 5D Mark III, I pulled the trigger this past Tuesday to take advantage of Amazon's reduced price. Needless to say I felt pretty lucky since Amazon raised its price an hour or two later.

This event opened the floodgates of a lot of pent-up waiting and now I have Canon fever. I also purchased the 8 - 15 fisheye, the 100mm macro IS, the mp-e 65, the mt-24ex flash along with a lot of other sundries.

By tomorrow it all arrives! The night before I was contemplating buying through Henry's in Canada which would have been a great deal also (even with Paypal's 2.9% cut--I live in the U.S.).

I've learned a lot on this site. 

A big thank-you to neuroamatomist for his insightful posts!


----------



## pravkp (Nov 10, 2011)

markphoto said:


> I'm a new member here but I've been lurking on this site for the past year. I was waiting on the release of the 5d Mark III but due to the last two big "anouncements" that did not include a new 5D Mark III, I pulled the trigger this past Tuesday to take advantage of Amazon's reduced price. Needless to say I felt pretty lucky since Amazon raised its price an hour or two later.
> 
> This event opened the floodgates of a lot of pent-up waiting and now I have Canon fever. I also purchased the 8 - 15 fisheye, the 100mm macro IS, the mp-e 65, the mt-24ex flash along with a lot of other sundries.
> 
> ...



Congratulations mark!
You must be excited and not to mention the big relief from waiting. I've used my friend's 5d mark ii. It's such an awesome camera. Happy shooting 8)
Like many i too have been on the fence for quite sometime now and i am not sure how long i can hold it off :


----------



## Picsfor (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy hunting as they say.

The fact that this camera is soo long in the tooth is a testament to what a good camera it is.
Even now, that 21mp sensor is still proving hard to over take.

Some nice lenses you've ordered, not gonna try and guess where your interests lie


----------



## Cyclops (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm also taking the plunge to the 5DM2 this month, finally decided I couldn't put the invest off an further. Should complement my 7D with 70-200 IS F2.8 II & 17-40 lens

I will cry if the 5DM3 is announced before the end of this year.


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 10, 2011)

Cyclops said:


> I will cry if the 5DM3 is announced before the end of this year.


I won't, I'm happy waiting using my 7D until the 5D3 gets announced (and then i'll probably get a used 5D2, it's a great camera and always will be regardless of what gets released in future).

With that list of lenses, the fisheye and 2 macros, they're going to hold up value a lot, even if you lose a bit on the body when new models come out it won't matter so much.


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 10, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> Cyclops said:
> 
> 
> > I will cry if the 5DM3 is announced before the end of this year.
> ...



That's what I was determined to do until I realize if I dont get it now, something always will go wrong and my money for this camera all of a sudden wont be there when I need it, haha... I've got 2 kids... I know all too well how these sudden emergencies work haha.


----------



## AG (Nov 10, 2011)

Speaking of price drops.

eGlobal has the 5D body only on sale atm $1940AUD

http://www.eglobaldigitalcameras.com.au/canon-eos-5d-mark-ii-body-digital-slr-camera.html

If you include shipping @$130ish thats cheaper than anyone that has the camera listed in Australia.

eg TEDs current price $2799AUD + Shipping
http://www.teds.com.au/canon-eos-5d-mark-ii-body-only 

If your looking to buy a 5D2 then it looks like now is the time.

Personally I'm waiting to see how this 1D-C rumour pans out.


----------



## willrobb (Nov 13, 2011)

The price has dropped a lot in Japan recently as well.

It was released at around 280'000 yen RRP, within a few moths you could pick it up for 230'000 yen if you knew where to shop. Now they god for around 185'000 yen with "outlet" 5DMKII bodies going for about 165'000 yen. I asked what is meant by "outlet" and I was told that canon Japan had made a large batch of boxes for the 5DmkII body and 24-105f4L lens kit, but the boxes were made too small and seeing as how the product was already made they were selling the bodies only in smaller boxes at a cheaper rate. 

Made no sense to me, why sell a camera 300 dollars cheaper due to a box mix up, presumably a box can be made for a few dollars. Perhaps canon is trying to get rid of 5DmkII stock to make way for something new.

Regardless of what will come out, I am taking advantage of the cheap prices and picking up another 5DmkII body soon.


----------



## Isaac (Nov 14, 2011)

Huge rebates and crazy deals. It must be that these are the birthing signs of the 5D3.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2011)

Isaac said:


> Huge rebates and crazy deals. It *must be* that these are the birthing signs of the 5D3.



Must be? Really?


----------



## K-amps (Nov 14, 2011)

With the floods and Tsunami, it's been a very different year. Predictions have been all over the place. Before the 1dx, has Canon ever announced a Camera with over 6 month delay in shipments? 

If they annouce a 5d3 now, and cannot deliver till mid summer, they put a dent in current 5d2 sales... realistically, the plant that got hit hard by the tsunami was their high end product maker... 

Guys... relax, I don't think anyone is getting a 5d3 in their hands for the next 8-9 months. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## te4o (Nov 14, 2011)

Tsunami, floods, radioactivity, snow, earthquakes and aftershocks... If it goes on like that we should start buying Russian cameras soon again? Canon should consider relOcating their business into a nice and semi broken east-European tiger like Slovenia or Estonia - stable grounds - production on time - happy customers ... 
This crazy world doesn't excuse anything anymore even disasters.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 14, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Isaac said:
> 
> 
> > Huge rebates and crazy deals. It *must be* that these are the birthing signs of the 5D3.
> ...



Or, it is a sign that Canon doesn't have a replacement ready and wants to scoop up market share and head off the competition by cutting prices. 

Bottom line: it's a sign for sure. Either it's a sign that a 5D III is coming soon. Or it is a sign that a 5D III is not coming soon. Take your pick.


----------



## Isaac (Nov 14, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Isaac said:
> 
> 
> > Huge rebates and crazy deals. It *must be* that these are the birthing signs of the 5D3.
> ...



Neuro do you always have to be Mr. Wise Guy or is there actually something constructive to that reply?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2011)

Isaac said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Isaac said:
> ...



Ok, I'll concede that it's a birthing sign. Of course, it might be a _loonnnggggggg_ labor...several months or even a year.


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 14, 2011)

te4o said:


> Tsunami, floods, radioactivity, snow, earthquakes and aftershocks... If it goes on like that we should start buying Russian cameras soon again? Canon should consider relocating their business into a nice and semi broken east-European tiger like Slovenia or Estonia - stable grounds - production on time - happy customers ...
> This crazy world doesn't excuse anything anymore even disasters.



I've got more East German and Ukranian glass than I do Japanese already. Sooner or later I'll pull the plug and just get myself a Kiev 88CM to go with them...

I'll also agree, if canon's getting rid of their 5D2s quickly, maybe they could be getting ready to drop a mk3-bomb the day after a D800 is announced. But is this Canon making the price-drops, or the shops? If there's this many shops dropping the prices, there's no way that there could be so many who have knowledge of a 5D3 and yet we've heard nothing, don't forget that humans work at these camera shops.

Or, it could just have something to do with everybody having less money than they used to, and trying to encourage spending for that big consumer-fest at the end of next month...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2011)

SanDisk dropped the price for their Extreme and Extreme Pro CF cards. Does that mean they're about to release Extreme MkII and Extreme Pro MkII cards? Or, maybe...just maybe...it means some bean-counter decided there was more profit to be squeezed from well-established production lines by selling more product at a cheaper per-unit price. Hmmmmm...


----------



## K-amps (Nov 14, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> SanDisk dropped the price for their Extreme and Extreme Pro CF cards. Does that mean they're about to release Extreme MkII and Extreme Pro MkII cards? Or, maybe...just maybe...it means some bean-counter decided there was more profit to be squeezed from well-established production lines by selling more product at a cheaper per-unit price. Hmmmmm...



We need to ask the Sandisk-rumors guys about how long they have been speculating about the Extreme Mk. II..


----------



## heavybarrel (Nov 17, 2011)

Paid $3499 on 9/24/08 for my 5D2 + 24-105 kit. Can't say I've ever had a purchase this large that I've regretted less. Also helped that someone on craigslist snapped up my 24-105 for $950 in a week...


----------



## iTasneem (Nov 22, 2011)

Today the price went down about $70.00 (was 3119).


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 22, 2011)

Was this special US-only or what?
Prices in europe didn't change much at all (not that i'm there atm anyway).
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/223174/canon-eos-5d-mark-ii-+-ef-24-105mm-is-usm.html and check the graph down the bottom of the page, the lowest prices of â‚¬2450 are still up around US$3300 and hasn't been much below that, even at super-discount stores.


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 22, 2011)

I see there are a few Australians commenting here. Did you notice that JB HiFi now does direct imports...

http://www.jbhifi.com.au/photo/digital-cameras/direct-import/

Prices look ok, but I suspect you will be hit with GST and you don't get a Canon Australia warranty.


----------

